# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  If You Could Have Any One In The World !!!

## PURE ADRENALINE

Hey guys..lets say you had one last chance to order as much gear as you could and then never again.


What would you chose ??

1. Anadrol 
2.Dbol 
3.Prop
4.cyp
5.enan
6.sust.
7.eq
8.deca 
9.fina
10.winny

----------


## iron4life79

which one............or which ones?

enan/fina


peace bb79

----------


## feelnfit

anadrol -quick stregnth and it just feels good!!!

----------


## LewdTenant

fina...I loves her so...

 :Cry: 
LEwd

----------


## CutieFace

I'd go w/ Winstrol and then Anavar ...gawd I love how Winny makes me feel

*smile*

Cutie

----------


## BE_STRONG

gotta go enan and EQ!! Test is king!!!

----------


## thejoe_l

VALOTEST-400 (ENANTHATE ) AND OR SOSTENON-250 HANDS DOWN. :Wink:

----------


## Mastiff

It has to be Test

----------


## Cycleon

had to add growth up there  :Big Grin:

----------


## pureanger

Only One Equip!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ripped4fsu

TEST/EQ for me please!! because i love to F*** and eat!!  :LOL:

----------


## Ironweb

Test is king. What do most ppl say throw in? Test because it is king>>>

----------


## maguilagorilla

what no twinkiess!??!! :Smilie:

----------


## Miguel_Bomba

HEY BRO!

ARE YOU INTERESTED IN GOOD PRICES?

IF YOU'RE INTERESTED I CAN GET YOU A GOOD WHORE (WHOSE NAME IS NATHAN) FOR A REALLY GOOD PRICE - HE MAY DO YOU FOR FREE IF YOU ARE UGLY ENOUGH! 

I CAN SEND YOU A LIST OF HIS HOT, STEAMY PICTURES!: [email protected]**t.com

SEE YOU! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Buddha_Red

go away scammer!

we dont need or want people offering sources on this board!
everyone beware, its a setup in my opinion

----------


## Cycleon

Exactly - "SEE YOU"  :Welcome:

----------


## Cycleon

If I had to chose it would be Primo - best stuff on earth

----------


## Longhorn

EQ-i love that stuff.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

GH
In my old age, I'd be able to live forever!!!!!!!!
Forever!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PMSLunatic

Winstrol .....

the hardness....the strength......the constant mini hardon......gawd I love that stuff

*wink*

da bitch

----------


## FRANK WHITE

TEST My Brother  :Smilie:

----------


## New GearGuy

I didnt get the reference there.............I guess I have a lot to learn .

I got the prices part I guess ........... :Don't know:  

This guy is a scammer??? :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Decoder

1) HGH 
2) FINA
3) TEST

----------


## Rickson

Test Cyp
HGH
Deca

----------


## Matt Foley

fina,eq,cyp,prop

----------


## H BOMB

DECA ,DECA,DECA,DECA

----------


## H BOMB

go ahead and flame if you must

----------


## TheChosen1

What's wrong with the poll?
I tried to vote but it would not accept the vote.

This is the first communist poll that I ever tried to vote on.....LOL :Don't know:

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> HEY BRO!
> 
> ARE YOU INTERESTED IN GOOD PRICES?
> 
> IF YOU'RE INTERESTED I CAN GET YOU A GOOD WHORE (WHOSE NAME IS NATHAN) FOR A REALLY GOOD PRICE - HE MAY DO YOU FOR FREE IF YOU ARE UGLY ENOUGH! 
> 
> I CAN SEND YOU A LIST OF HIS HOT, STEAMY PICTURES!: [email protected]**t.com
> 
> SEE YOU!


 
 :LOL:  What the hell planet did you come from. I am not even sure what your point was and what it had to do with this post? :Hmmmm:

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> had to add growth up there


 
What the hell was I thinking!!! :LOL:

----------


## XBiker

G to the H

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> G to the H


 
I agree if I could only have 1 I would have to go with GH. If nothing else for the anti-aging!!!

I am in no hurry to look old!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## bad brains

Primo,fina,a-bombs,and test........in that order

----------


## depdaddy

got to have my enanthate

----------


## Dude-Man

I've never done a cycle. But i guess i'd probably go equipose or deca because they're reputed to keep gains easily.

----------


## keithq1122

id f**king take it all

----------


## Tuggy

It's got to be a test. cyp or enanth

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> id f**king take it all


 

 :LOL:

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

HGH!!!! It's the juice of the GODS...........

----------


## Tobey

Gota go with EG on this one.
IC

----------


## BARBENDER29

Fina has always just been my favorite.

----------


## JohnnyB

HGH if only 1, if I could have a couple more test and var

JohnnyB

----------


## ItalianMuscle

Has to be the Gh

----------


## Da Bull

Fina/prop

ifg-1

----------


## powerlifter

> what no twinkiess!??!!



HAHAHAHA  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Benches505

I would have to go with whatever allows you to keep more of the gains since it would be my last cycle....and that hands down is HGH ~~~

----------

